# May I find favor in your heart



## Casquilho

Hello,

Can you please help me to translate into Latin this sentence, "May I find favor in your heart"? I suppose the most classical equivalent to "heart" in this context would be _animus_, but I wasn't able to elaborate further the sentence.

Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Literally: favorem possum invenire in corde tuo?, but I don't think it sounds good. How would you say it in Portuguese?


----------



## Casquilho

"Que eu encontre favor em seu coração" or "Que eu possa encontrar favor em seu coração".


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Maybe, this is what you're looking for:

_Favorem in corde tuo inveniam. _= Let me find the favour in your heart.


----------



## jazyk

Spero te delecturam (esse) me. (?) Delecturum if you are talking to a man.


----------



## Casquilho

P2Grafn0l said:


> Maybe, this is what you're looking for:
> 
> _Favorem in corde tuo inveniam. _= Let me find the favour in your heart.



It sounds better, but is _cor_ really used like this in Classical Latin?


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Casquilho said:


> It sounds better, but is _cor_ really used like this in Classical Latin?



That I cannot confirm, but I am sure that others can give you a more Classical one.


----------



## jazyk

_Cor_ is fine, what I am not sure about is _invenire favorem in corde alicuius_. I cannot find a single example of such a construction online. It may not be "idiomatic". Even in Portuguese I find it odd. It sounds like a literal translation from another language. Maybe _Favorem coram te inveniam_ would be slightly better.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

jazyk said:


> invenire favorem in corde alicuius



I believe this means:

_Invenire favorem in aliquo corde (alio). _= To find favour in any (other) heart.
_
_


----------



## Snodv

Maybe this would be more idiomatic:  _Tibi placeam_, May I be pleasing to you.


----------



## jazyk

Alicuius means someone's.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Dear Jazyk,

I did not really correct anything here, and I know that _alicuius_ is the genitive form of _aliquis_. 
All I did, was present this word in the ablative case.
And based on '_sine aliquo timore_', from Latin to Dutch it would be:

_Invenire favorem in aliquo corde (alio)._ = Om de gunst in enig (ander) hart te vinden.


----------



## jazyk

But _in aliquo corde_ doesn't mean _in any other heart_. It means_ in some/any heart_, just as _sine aliquo timore_ means_ without any fear/with no fear_.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Thank you very much, Jazyk.


----------

